# schwimmende Schlammpumpe



## SchwalmAngler (1. Oktober 2004)

Weiss jemand von Euch evtl. wo man eine schwimmende Schlammpumpe herbekommt?

Ich habe einen Zeitungsausschnitt in dem diese beschrieben wurde. Vor ca. zwei Jahren wurde damit ein Teich in Frankenberg (Eder) entschlammt. Es soll zwei Stück davon in Deutschland geben. Ich suche nun eine Adresse, damit ich mich einmal erkundigen kann was es kostet einen Teich mit so einer Pumpe zu entschlammen und ob das bei uns überhaupt machbar ist.

Wenn jemand etwas darüber weiss - egal was, schreibt doch einfach mal Eure Infos. Ich bin für jeden auch noch so kleinen Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## THD (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Hi Schwalmangler, schau mal da:
http://www.vebiro.de/index1.htm

Grüße


----------



## THD (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Schwalmangler, schreib doch mal bitte:
- wie groß ist den der Teich
- wie stark die geschätzte Schlammschicht

Kenne Teichbesitzer, die entschlammen mit Güllewagen, klappt aber nur bei kleineren Gewässern.

THD


----------



## Gator01 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Besorg Dir einfach einen großen Söffel ( A ) mit Schneidwerk und hänge den an große Plastikkanister in die richtige Höhe. Die Schläuche ebenfalls aufhängen und schon kann es losgehen.  Mit vielen kleinen Kanistern geht es besser . An Seilen zieht man die Pumpe vom Teichrand an die gewünschte Position. Den Schlamm auf einen nahegelegenen Acker - und der Bauer freut sich vieleicht auch noch. Das Wasser läuft dann im günstigsten Fall zurück oder versickert und kommt als Schichtenwasser zurück. Es gibt auch Dieselpumpen von Honda. Da benötigt man aber Festschläuche als Saugschläuche. Kostet dann mehr... Mach was draus. #6


----------



## THD (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

@Gator01: Nur Interessehalber: Was ist ein Söffel (A) ?
Danke THD


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Das Entschlammen mit Güllewagen wird bei uns nicht klappen. Der Teich ist schon etwas grösser. Eine normale Pumpe würde auch gnadenlos im Schlamm versinken. Der Bereich um den Mönch war früher mal ca. 4m tief. Heute sind dort gerade mal noch 1,6 bis 2m. Der Rest ist Schlamm.

An dem Teich wurde jetzt ca. 20 Jahre nichts gemacht und wir hatten mehrere Überschwemmungen durch die u. A. auch Schlamm von Feldern, aus dem Bach usw. mit hineingeschwemmt worden ist.


----------



## Lenzibald (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Servus. Diese Schlammpumpen die du meinst kosten ein Schweinegeld da so ein Teich ja nicht an einem Tag ausgepumpt ist. Schau mal auf die Seite http://www.nds-machinery.at/ Da gibts Schlammpumpen mit Diesel oder Benzinmotor die Pumpen 80Kubikmeter die Stunde und Steine bis 30mm. Ich hab mir das Benzinmodell über Ebay um 200.- Ersteigert. Wenn du dir nen Drainageschlauch dazukaufst aks Saugschlauch und nen Normalen 3zoll (B Schlauch) der Feuerwehr dann kannst schon einiges ausrichten damit und vor allem kostet es nicht zuviel. Das Dieselmodell kostet so um die 800 Euro Listenpreis. Am Saugkorb der dabei ist ein Gewicht befestigen und mit 2 Seilen durch den Schlamm ziehen.


----------



## Gator01 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Söffel *A* ist eine große Tauchpumpe. Wird im Abwasserbereich und bei der Feuerwehr benutzt.  ;-)


----------



## arno (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Moin!
Ich hab auch mal jemanden gefragt, aber neeeee!
Baut doch eine selber, nen alten Diesel kann man fürn Appel und nen Ei bekommen!
Wegen einer alten Pumpe würde ich mal beu Klärwerken nachfragen!


----------



## Lenzibald (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Servus. Schau dir das mal an ich hoffe der Link klappt.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30499&item=4328644688
Da gibts die Dieselschlammpumpe jetzt um 493 Euro zum sofortkauf. Wäre eine Möglichkeit für dich den Schlamm rauszubekommen. Als Saugschlauch kaufst die einen Drainageschlauch kostet so um die 2 Euro der Meter in 3 Zoll und als Druckschlauch einfach einen 3 zoll Bauschlauch oder auch Drainageschlauch nehmen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Wir wollen so ein Teil ja nicht kaufen. Dachte eher daran das zu mieten. Die Ganze Sache ist aber mit solch hohen Kosten verbunden, das es sich nicht lohnt und wir momentan dran sind andere Lösungen zu suchen.

Wahrscheinlich werden wir doch einen Bagger bestellen, der den Teich ausbaggert nachdem er ein halbes Jahr abgelassen wurde und einigermassen ausgetrocknet ist.


----------



## Lenzibald (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Servus. Ich meine ja nur wenn Kaufen billiger ist als Mieten kauf ichs lieber. Ich wollte mir ne Schlammpumpe Mieten Kostet pro Woche 480.- und die Schläuche dazu nochmal 530.- Plus diesel Extra nach ner Woche sind ca 1250.- Euro weg und ich hab nichts mehr. Meine Pumpe hat  gekostet inkl. Schlauch und Kupplungen ca 400.- und ich kann sie einsetzten solange ich will. Vorteil ist auch wenn im Sommer mal das wasser zu warm wird kann ich sie zur Sauestoffanreicherung verwenden. Da hab ich in 5 Stunden ca
 400 000 Liter Wasser umgewälzt. Frag mal wieviel das Ausbaggern kostet setz dich aber vorher nieder nicht das du umfällst.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Ich finde es ja auch super von Dir, das Du mir den Tip gegeben hast. Vielen Dank noch einmal. #6 

Ich habe die Tage mit einer Spezialfirma gesprochen. Als ich sagte wir wollten maximal 3000€ für die Entschlammung ausgeben fing der Kerl an zu lachen. #c 

Nach dem was ich bisher in Erfahrung gebracht habe bekommt man den Schlamm mit so einer Pumpe wohl auch nicht komplett aus einem Teich raus, weshalb es wohl nur eine Alternative gibt und das ist wohl das ausbaggern. Morgen werde ich mich mit einem Bauunternehmer, welcher schon Erfahrung mit dem Entschlammen von Teichen hat treffen. Bisher hört sich alles sehr positiv an bin mal gespannt was morgen dabei rauskommt.


----------



## arno (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Moin!
Na das wird der aber auch nicht für 1000 Euro machen!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Das nicht. Dafür aber evtl. für 3000€ und das alles incl.
D.h. wir brauchen uns um nichts mehr kümmern und haben im Frühjahr einen Teich der wieder komplett instand gesetzt wurde. Die Fische könnten wir für die Zeit in der wir den Teich ablassen müssen in einem seiner Teiche zwischenlagern.

Morgen abend nach dem Ortstermin werde ich auf jeden Fall mehr wissen.


----------



## Lenzibald (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Servus. Weißt schon wieviel der Bauunternehmer fürs Ausbaggern verlangt ????


----------



## SchwalmAngler (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Der hatte wohl keine Lust sich das Ganze an zu tun. Er hat mir, als wir am Freitag Mittag telefonierten einen Preis von 15.000€ genannt. Dafür gräbt man einen neuen Teich der gleichen Größe. 

Gestern war ich noch einmal mit dem Boot auf dem Teich und habe die Schlammtiefe gemessen. Der Schlamm ist im Durchschnitt 50 cm tief, was heisst das man ohne Probleme mit einem Bagger rein fahren kann.

Wir hatten heute Sitzung und das Ganze besprochen. Wir werden uns wohl einen Radlader mieten und damit den Schlamm an den Rand baggern. Ein zweiter Bagger wird dann den Schlamm vom Rand entweder auf das anliegende Grundstück umlagern - wenn wir dazu die Genehmigung bekommen oder auf einen LKW laden und abtransportiren.

Die Bagger und LKW werden wir wohl zum größten Teil selbst fahren (wir haben Vereinsmitgleider die das können), so das nur die Mietkosten anfallen. So sollte die ganze Aktion für uns finanzierbar sein.

In 14 Tagen wird es wohl los gehen.


----------



## mskerka (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Vergiß das mit der Pumpe hab ich alles schon durch. Mietet euch einen Minnibagger auf Gummiketten bis 7,2 t und einen Raddumper 3,5 t,beide Geräte können meißt vom Vermieter selbst gebracht werden, so spart ihr den Schwertransport. Fahrt nur mit den Bagger in den Teich. Lasst den Dumper am Ufer stehen und beladet ihn vom Teich aus, wenn das die Teichtiefe zuläßt. Der Bagger hat ungefähr 6,5 m Auslage, so das ihr den Schlamm je nach Teichgröße mehrmals umsetzen müßt. Testet aber unbedingt dieTragfähigkeit des Teichbodens, bevor ihr den Bagger da drinn versenkt. Radlader brauchen trockenen Untergrund sonst greifen die Räder nicht mehr und ihr bewegt kein Gramm Schlamm. Besorgt euch unbedingt eine Pumpe um das Restwasser abzupumpen. Für Bagger und Dumper hab ich 2003 ca. 550,- € führ ein Wochenende bezahlt, plus ca.100 l Diesel. Meldet euch wenn ihr noch Fragen habt.


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Servus. Warum soll das mit ner ordentlichen Pumpe nicht gehen. Bei uns am Land macht sowas die Feuerwehr für ein paar Kästen Bier. Leider bin ich in der Stadt zuhause da gibt keine Freiwillige Fwuerwehr nur die Berufs und die Machens nicht. Wenns kein Minniteich ist fällt auch ne menge Schlamm an das sind gleich mal ein paar tausend Kubikmeter. Ich habe so übern Daumen Gepeilt za. 2000Kubikmeter Schlamm die ich rauspumpen muß. Da werkelst mit nem kleinen Bagger auch schon ne Weile, ob das an einem Wochenende zu schaffen ist bezweifle ich.


----------



## BigBonsay (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

hiho,

das wirst du nicht so einfach mit einem bagger machen können !

denn der Teich muss dann erstmal lange zeit trocken liegen.

Ich kenne das problem da mein teich auch zugeschlammt ist, und bei 4000 qm ist da eine summe von 25.000 € fällig. das teuerste an der ganzen sache ist die entsorgung, da es bundesländer unterschiedliche richtlinien gibt, bei uns wäre es sondermüll entsorgung und pro m³ mit 12 €, könnte ich diesen schlamm einen bauern andrehen wären es nur noch 4-6 € pro m³, also ein gewaltiger unterschied. ich habe hier mit einigen teicherbauer gesprochen, keiner würde sofort nach dem wasser ablassen sofort mit dem bagger da rein fahren alle sagen am besten im winter wenn es schwer im minus bereich ist, da wäre der boden am festesten und der bagger hat eine chance auch wieder rauszukommen.

ich bin nun an einer stelle angekommen wo ich sage ich lege einen neuen teich an, der ca. 500 m² hat und nur zum angeln ist, der andere teich bleibt dann als biotop bestehen.

wenn du eine andere lösung gefunden hast, nur her damit.

andere frage: weiß wer wo ich eine schilfsense leihen kann ? mir wuchert das schilf langsam die hälfte des teiches zu und das muss was zurückgeschnitten werden, auch hier bin ich für jeden tip dankbar

mfg

Da BigBonsay


----------



## Gator01 (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: schwimmende Schlammpumpe*

Ich hoffe nur das der Boden durch das baggern nicht zum Sieb wird und euch das Wasser wegläuft. Ist die undurchlässige Schicht einmal durchstoßen sieht es schlecht aus.


----------

